# Meine Teichmuscheln treten aus der Schale



## tanteju (15. Juni 2008)

Die vor kurzer Zeit gekauften Teichmuscheln treten aus der Schale
Alle Teichbewohner fressen daran.
Sind die __ Muscheln krank? Der Verkäufer erwähnte eine Muschelepidemie.

Was kann ich tun , um __ Bitterling Nachwuchs zu "züchten"?


----------



## Christine (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meine Teichmuscheln treten aus der Schale*

Hallo (wieheisstdudenn?)!

und :Willkommen2 bei uns.

Du bist sicher, dass es nicht der "Fuß" ist, mit dem sich die __ Muscheln fortbewegen und neugierige Fische nur mal gucken? Grade die Bitterlinge sind, wenn sie die Frühlingsgefühle überkommen, sehr interessiert an Muscheln. Sie legen ihre Eier dahinein.

Versuch mal schnellstmöglich, ob die Muscheln zusammenklappen, wenn Du mit einem Stock dran klopfst. Wenn sie nicht reagieren, sind sie tot und sollten sofort rausgefischt werden, damit sie das Wasser nicht vergiften.

Weitere Infos findest Du, wenn Du das Wort "Muscheln" *hier* mal eingibst.


----------



## tanteju (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meine Teichmuscheln treten aus der Schale*

Hallo blumenelse, hallo alle, ich stolpere so langsam in dieses Forum rein.
also ich heiße Wolfgang und habe meinen Teich schon ca 15 Jahre aber dieses 
phänomen habe ich noch nie beobachtet.
Das mit den roten Bäuchen bei den Männchen kenne ich - nein richtige Stücke vom Muschelfleisch schimmen ohne Schale auf der Wasseroberfläche.
Die Kaulquappen - dies Jahr ist der Teich voll davon - 3 dicke Klumpen wibbelnder Quappen - sind wohl auch verschiedene Arten. Bitterlinge gibt es so
10+ und ein paar Elritzen - ungefüttert leben die alle - libellenlarven und so weiter. Zur Zeit bin ich zuhause und kann täglich "nachmessen" ob die Beinchen der quappen wieder länger geworden sind.
Nein zurück zu den __ Muscheln - die Quappen eroberten regelrecht diese Stücke-
selbst die Fische hatten Respekt! es gibt ein paar freie Schalen - die waren dann wohl...  

Meine Frage bleibt noch offen

grüße von wolfgang


----------



## Christine (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meine Teichmuscheln treten aus der Schale*

Hallo Wolfgang,

Du meinst, "um Bitterlingnachwuchs zu züchten"? 

Du persönlich eigentlich gar nichts. Das machen die alleine.

Die Bitterlinge brauchen halt eine lebendige Muschel, etwas Frühlingsgefühle - ach und es wäre hilfreich, wenn Du Männchen und Weibchen hast....


----------



## chromis (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Meine Teichmuscheln treten aus der Schale*

Hi Wolfgang,

die sind nicht krank, die sind mausetot.
Schnell raus mit dem Muschelfleisch, das belastet extrem das Wasser.

Wichtig für potenzielle Muschelkäufer:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/14
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16636


----------

